# Psychic Readings....New Update.....EDIT



## TwilightAgain

Is there any that you would recommend? 

This sounds stupid, but i'm 19 (20 in August) and i'm at uni, obviously I have no plans to have children yet, I don't even have a partner :blush: .....which I know is odd because it seems most people here do, but i'm just incredibly broody. I feel anxious for the future in case I never conceive, because thats my ultimate goal in life to be a Mum, so really I just want some reassurance that it will happen one day if you know what I mean.

Is there anyone you ladies could recommend? A website may be? Also how much do these kind of things usually cost and is it just a one off payment? I assume if I go through a proper one it won't be a scam kind where they sign up for payments unless you cancel them. So yeah, any info would be nice! :)

EDIT: Update as requested!

I received my reading this morning and Gail predicts many changes and exciting opportunities on my path (though she didn't go into specifics because I only wanted the basic pregnancy outlook). She predicts that I will have 2 girls in the future. A :bfp: around October (2015) & June (2017).

She also said that I want to achieve and do a lot in life before having children - which is true. I'm currently in my first year of uni so i'm hoping to finish my degree, maybe do a masters afterwards, or go into full time work. So its true, I do want a lot - I was actually worrying in case it was predicted this year or something :rofl: ...so i'm quite happy with the result. That means i'll be 24 if my maths is correct (i'm not good at maths :blush: feel free to correct me!) .......whether or not it comes true is a different story of course, only time will tell :)

*NEW UPDATE*
Soooo I decided to try for another reading by someone else. Psychic Star this time. I'm excited to see if it correlates with what Gail predicted. We shall see. 

Has anyone any experience of Psychic Star? Did it come true?

I'm not really going to get too upset if they don't come true because from what Gail predicted, I do have a while to wait so plenty of time for things to change between now and then. I am fully aware the future can change, so really its just a bit of fun :)

So yeah......your experiences ladies?

*EDIT*

Theres a lady on Ebay who does them for £1.99 if anyone is interested. I had to give it a go, see if it matched with any of my others. Even if it turns out to be a load of crap, its only 2 quid. Heres the link if anyone is interested :)

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...#ht_746wt_1139


----------



## Webbykinskt

I would like to do one too so any good recommendations would be fab :) xx


----------



## TwilightAgain

Webbykinskt said:


> I would like to do one too so any good recommendations would be fab :) xx

I've just sent a request to a lady named Gail who I believe has a lot of fans on this site from what i've seen. Cost me a fiver, who knows but I hoping she can give me some faith.

If you're interested https://psychic123ukreadings.net :)


----------



## anniepie

I've heard of a few people who have used psychic123. I've just yesterday received my reading from psychic star (yes, I did know all the stories about her!). There's also a handful of other names that have come up. There's actually a forum on this site where people talk about this type of thing- maybe worth a squiz. It was a little hard to find- I'll have a look where it was and get back...

The one I got was £5, just a one off payment, and all done securely through ebay...no worries about getting done out of any money through signing up for regular payments without knowing...

If you go for it TwilightAgain, let us know how you get on...


----------



## anniepie

Lounge area>Groups and Discussions>Paranormal...


----------



## ChewyCookie

I paid 20 quid for a full reading before, most of it didn't apply to me at all and she kept repeating herself to pad it out a bit :/
I asked for a refund and she got all defensive and wouldn't refund me.


----------



## Aprilshowers

How do you book that reading over ebay???

I've always paid about 70 euros for a reading but that was a 20 minute face to face reading. It was also usually from a medium and not a psychic.


----------



## odd_socks

*i personally wouldnt do this but i know some girls on here have had them done and some have come "true" good luck  *


----------



## TwilightAgain

*Bump* for result! :)


----------



## anniepie

Aprilshowers said:


> How do you book that reading over ebay???
> 
> I've always paid about 70 euros for a reading but that was a 20 minute face to face reading. It was also usually from a medium and not a psychic.

This is who I went with on ebay April Showeres. Not saying she's necessarily any good (and you may want to read the stories about her stalking!), but was a bit of fun and not much money. There's a load of others on ebay too. You just need to email her your contact details (email), and some other info like DoB, number of kids you already have, if you're TTC etc...

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/In-Depth-Pregnancy-Conception-Reading-Psychic-Star-/110647232025


----------



## TwilightAgain

Aprilshowers said:


> How do you book that reading over ebay???
> 
> I've always paid about 70 euros for a reading but that was a 20 minute face to face reading. It was also usually from a medium and not a psychic.

Sorry I wasn't ignoring you, I didn't do my booking over a website not ebay so I couldn't help :blush:


----------



## anniepie

TwilightAgain said:


> *Bump* for result! :)

congrats on your reading...what was the website you used? I want to get another reading (I want dates, not just that I'll have two kids! I'm too impatient and want to know NOW!!), but not sure who to go with...


----------



## TwilightAgain

anniepie said:


> TwilightAgain said:
> 
> 
> *Bump* for result! :)
> 
> congrats on your reading...what was the website you used? I want to get another reading (I want dates, not just that I'll have two kids! I'm too impatient and want to know NOW!!), but not sure who to go with...Click to expand...

I used Gail and this website https://psychic123ukreadings.net it cost a fiver! 

I'm not going to rely too much on it, but its a bit of fun - and hope! :happydance:


----------



## immimx

i ordered one :)


----------



## anniepie

I just got one through from her- just 1 hr after paying for it. Completely different to Star's reading, and most things she says do NOT ring true about me. Please see my journal if you want to read it.

Last one I'll do- don't regret doing it, don't believe any of them, nice to have 2 to compare and contrast (they couldn't contrast more if you tried!). Good bit of fun, but that's it for me!


----------



## Aprilshowers

Does anybody have the internet address of a good pyschic that sends you an email with the reading?


----------



## anniepie

I'd stay away from psychic123 (aka Gail)- I've just got a reading from her and it's a joke! It was fairly detailed, but not at all like me (for example she said babies weren't really on my mind at the moment and I'm feeling quite settled...couldn't be further from the truth!). My reading from psychic star was OK, but couldn't tell you if it was good or not- she said I'd have 2 boys somewhere down the line, and gave me their weights...only time will tell if it's true. Both readings were sent via email...


----------



## Aprilshowers

I tried the link that was on here and ordered a mini medium reading. Will let you girls know how I get on :blush:


----------



## anniepie

oooh, yes, let us know :)


----------



## TwilightAgain

anniepie said:


> I just got one through from her- just 1 hr after paying for it. Completely different to Star's reading, and most things she says do NOT ring true about me. Please see my journal if you want to read it.
> 
> Last one I'll do- don't regret doing it, don't believe any of them, nice to have 2 to compare and contrast (they couldn't contrast more if you tried!). Good bit of fun, but that's it for me!

Oh no :nope: i'm going to check out your journal now. I'm curious!!


----------



## anniepie

Feel free to look- I actually find it really funny! And I've added my own commentary to it :)


----------



## TwilightAgain

Bump for update :)


----------



## Aprilshowers

How do you get a reading from this psychic star? What's the website? I got one from some other pyschic online and it was pretty much useless. She kepting naming initials of people who were supposedly dead but none of the initials made sense. I was at a fortune teller the other day at a carnival and she predicted two children.


----------



## TwilightAgain

Aprilshowers said:


> How do you get a reading from this psychic star? What's the website? I got one from some other pyschic online and it was pretty much useless. She kepting naming initials of people who were supposedly dead but none of the initials made sense. I was at a fortune teller the other day at a carnival and she predicted two children.

Yeah I guess you do get some cuckoo ones :( 

I used Psychic Star because i've seen a few people mention her on here. You can get her through Ebay, i've heard she takes a while to reply though.....

https://shop.ebay.co.uk/psychic-star/m.html

:)


----------



## ArmyWife07

I have done two readings via internet.

One was a woman named Jenny...she said I would get a BFP in May from a child conceived in April. Um, my husband is in Iraq on deployment and he had his leave in March lol.

Another one I did just recently with a lady named Cherie and I am waiting on her's. I don't usually mess with this stuff, but I found it so interesting I wanted to try.


----------



## TwilightAgain

ArmyWife07 said:


> I have done two readings via internet.
> 
> One was a woman named Jenny...she said I would get a BFP in May from a child conceived in April. Um, my husband is in Iraq on deployment and he had his leave in March lol.
> 
> Another one I did just recently with a lady named Cherie and I am waiting on her's. I don't usually mess with this stuff, but I found it so interesting I wanted to try.

Aw sorry to hear it didn't/couldn't come true :hugs:

It's all a bit of fun anyway :)


----------



## MummaErin

Just looked at the psychic123 really want to do it but feel kinda silly. Also not sure which one to go for, helppp :D


----------



## MummaErin

Okay, Imma do the £15 indepth reading. I have to say, Im quite excited. I really do believe in this. I meditate on a regular basis and other such things...:blush: not that anyone else knows.


----------



## cherry22

Sorry ive been stalking this thread for a while!!

Ive just bought one so we will see!!! xx


----------



## everdreaming

I couldn't resist, I bought the cheaper one today, and if I like the look of it I'll get a more expensive one. We must all come back and compare results when we get our readings!! I tried to save myself the money but.. Well, who can blame us for curiosity, whether we believe it or not!


----------



## MummaErin

Definatly! I cant wait to get mine :D Just told my OH that I brought one, he thought I was crazy. I really hope its good :)


----------



## everdreaming

MummaErin said:


> Definatly! I cant wait to get mine :D Just told my OH that I brought one, he thought I was crazy. I really hope its good :)

At least you told your OH! I'm scared of telling mine, he might think I'm taking this forum a little too close to heart. It's already impossible to bring up baby talk and I don't think I want to make things any worse! :dohh:


----------



## TwilightAgain

Ooooo how exciting ladies! Please let us know how your readings went!! :flower:


----------



## MintChocChip

Hi! new to this forum and very happy I have found it. I got a Gail prediction. I was pleased with it, she predicted two children and seen the first a girl being born in 2012. She predicted Aug conception however I am WTT so will have to wait and see!


----------



## MummaErin

Okay, im now worrying myself, 2 girls on here have had their BFP exactly when Gail predeicted! great right? and yet im panicing, what if Gail tells me I wont concieve for a few years!!! I know im silly :blush:


----------



## TwilightAgain

MummaErin said:


> Okay, im now worrying myself, 2 girls on here have had their BFP exactly when Gail predeicted! great right? and yet im panicing, what if Gail tells me I wont concieve for a few years!!! I know im silly :blush:

Psychics aren't foolproof. She could be wrong! And if she does, then you'll just have to :sex: a whole lot more to prove her wrong :winkwink:


----------



## TwilightAgain

MintChocChip said:


> Hi! new to this forum and very happy I have found it. I got a Gail prediction. I was pleased with it, she predicted two children and seen the first a girl being born in 2012. She predicted Aug conception however I am WTT so will have to wait and see!

Oooo how exciting! Gives us something to look forward to doesn't it - a little bit of hope. Even if it doesn't come true :dohh:


----------



## TwilightAgain

I paid for mine 2 days ago and still not heard anything (she did say 3-5 days), but with it being an easter weekend I think now i'll have to wait until next week :( so impatient!! I'm feeling extra broody today.


----------



## MummaErin

TwilightAgain said:


> I paid for mine 2 days ago and still not heard anything (she did say 3-5 days), but with it being an easter weekend I think now i'll have to wait until next week :( so impatient!! I'm feeling extra broody today.

I know how you feel I orderd mine yesterday, probably come on tuesday now :( dont want to wait that long :cry:


----------



## TwilightAgain

MummaErin said:


> TwilightAgain said:
> 
> 
> I paid for mine 2 days ago and still not heard anything (she did say 3-5 days), but with it being an easter weekend I think now i'll have to wait until next week :( so impatient!! I'm feeling extra broody today.
> 
> I know how you feel I orderd mine yesterday, probably come on tuesday now :( dont want to wait that long :cry:Click to expand...

Aw that is a pain! I reckon you'll get yours pretty sharpish on tuesday. I ordered mine on a friday night with Gail (she doesn't work on weekends) and it was in my inbox pronto on the monday morning! :)


----------



## MummaErin

Really hope so:)


----------



## everdreaming

I hope mine comes asap too, ordered mine yesterday and I just want it now!


----------



## TwilightAgain

Its awful having to wait isn't it :brat: I want it nowwwww!


----------



## ArmyWife07

TwilightAgain said:


> Its awful having to wait isn't it :brat: I want it nowwwww!

Lol I do too ;) Mine won't come until the latest May 9th! I guess the lady I used is in high demand!


----------



## TwilightAgain

ArmyWife07 said:


> TwilightAgain said:
> 
> 
> Its awful having to wait isn't it :brat: I want it nowwwww!
> 
> Lol I do too ;) Mine won't come until the latest May 9th! I guess the lady I used is in high demand!Click to expand...

Bloody hell! That wait would drive me crazy :blush: Who you awaiting it from?


----------



## TwilightAgain

I got an email from Psychic Star, she says she's sorry its taken a while but it hadn't said i'd paid so she said she'll do mine on tuesday, which is awesome. She also said that she types the readings out in the evening just in case I keep checking my inbox....she's not wrong haha i've been checking it constantly all day :blush:

She seems like a lovely lady! I'm really looking forward to getting my reading!


----------



## toffee87

I had a reading from her, I can't write it as it's copyright. She was nice, but like most, vague x


----------



## TwilightAgain

broody21 said:


> I had a reading from her, I can't write it as it's copyright. She was nice, but like most, vague x

I don't mind :D I just want some dates :happydance:


----------



## toffee87

She said I will have a baby next year, we'll see....


----------



## Sweetcakes

Hey all. hope ou dont mind me poping in. what is the beat psychic would you say? x


----------



## Sweetcakes

TwilightAgain said:


> ArmyWife07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TwilightAgain said:
> 
> 
> Its awful having to wait isn't it :brat: I want it nowwwww!
> 
> Lol I do too ;) Mine won't come until the latest May 9th! I guess the lady I used is in high demand!Click to expand...
> 
> Bloody hell! That wait would drive me crazy :blush: Who you awaiting it from?Click to expand...

 hey are you still waiting on psychic star? have you had anymore good ones? xx


----------



## TwilightAgain

Sweetcakes said:


> TwilightAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArmyWife07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TwilightAgain said:
> 
> 
> Its awful having to wait isn't it :brat: I want it nowwwww!
> 
> Lol I do too ;) Mine won't come until the latest May 9th! I guess the lady I used is in high demand!Click to expand...
> 
> Bloody hell! That wait would drive me crazy :blush: Who you awaiting it from?Click to expand...
> 
> hey are you still waiting on psychic star? have you had anymore good ones? xxClick to expand...

I am indeed. She said she will do my reading for me on tuesday :happydance: i'm excited! The only other one i've had is Gail :) ....who seems to be accurate a fair couple of times :thumbup:


----------



## everdreaming

I'm waiting on psychic star. Where do you get one from Gail?


----------



## TwilightAgain

everdreaming said:


> I'm waiting on psychic star. Where do you get one from Gail?

Here https://psychic123ukreadings.net :)


----------



## Broody85

I had a psychic star o e and it was brilliant!!! She gave me dates as you can see :) and told me a bit about what my babies will look like and their personalities. Both "my boys" sound like they will be like their mummy. She even described what that my second boy will have very dark hair and green eyes. Now this is not the average look IMO but my dad actually had black hair and green eyes :cloud9: she went into loads of detail with mine but as someone else has said their copyrighted so can't say too much. Hope yours is good x


----------



## TwilightAgain

Sounds awesome Broody! Did you get the basic one which is a fiver or the more in depth one? I'm a tight arse :blush: so I went for the cheapest!


----------



## Sweetcakes

I have tried a few on eBay Sandra dosnt sell on therevany more but she was good. 
I want to try Gail psychic 123 she is good but get bk to u weekdays so il wait for Monday. Should I try psychuc star? What prices is she like? 
I did this one lady who I am waiting on her feedback says she give you names of people so she might be good. She was £5 said I will get it tonight. 

I did another one 5questions for £3 not bad!
She was good and saidvalot came tre after reading her feedback of 2,500

Starts to get confusing. I did this one lady who wasn't too nice. Her reading didn't add up so I checked all her feedback. At the start she would sell normal eBay junk and she was a buyer of readings looked like she was buying a reading everyday then she started to receive feedback as a psychic so I don't think this lady was real. Xx


----------



## Broody85

I just got a conception reading. She even td me about my births and that my second one would be really fast so not to hang around and to get straight to hospital haha x


----------



## TwilightAgain

Broody85 said:


> I just got a conception reading. She even td me about my births and that my second one would be really fast so not to hang around and to get straight to hospital haha x

Haha thats pretty cool! Best have your hospital bag packed in plenty of time then :winkwink:


----------



## Aprilshowers

I got a medium reading from psychic123 and it was a load of bull. All the initials she mentioned were nobody I would know and she just said a lot of general stuff that anybody could say. :growlmad:


----------



## TwilightAgain

Yeah some people do get not so good readings.....I guess the can't be perfect all the time :nope: 

1 more day until I get my Psychic Star one :happydance:


----------



## porkypig

what website is Gail on? xx


----------



## TwilightAgain

porkypig said:


> what website is Gail on? xx

Here https://psychic123ukreadings.net :)


----------



## MackMomma8

I bookmarked her page... I really want a reading but for some reason I'm nervous to pull the trigger and order one.


----------



## TwilightAgain

MackMomma8 said:


> I bookmarked her page... I really want a reading but for some reason I'm nervous to pull the trigger and order one.

Why you nervous? You have to remember really it's all a bit of fun, if you feel that you'll take things too seriously/get upset by it, then maybe its not for you :flower:


----------



## MummaErin

I getting really excited now cant wait to get my reading through :D :happydance: hehehe


----------



## TwilightAgain

Ooooo how exciting MummaErin, report back when you hear :D


----------



## MackMomma8

I've been to a pyschic once, and she was so accurate and right it was kinda scary. I mean she knew things about me that I'd never told ANYONE, ever... really specific things, too.

I know it's mostly for fun... I'm gonna do it. You're right, it's silly to be nervous, lol. Maybe cuz I'm in the States and that's not something we really do here. :shrug:

ETA: Which reading did you go for? I can't seem to decide...


----------



## TwilightAgain

I don't think many people are open about it here either to be honest.....at least not in person, its a bit different on here. I told some of my friends that i'd had one and they thought I was barmy :dohh: but of course they are uni kids and unlike me are quite content with their drunken carefree lifestyle (nothing against it, if thats what they want) but no one understands my view point! So when I mention my reading I just get funny looks, i'm keeping my gob shut from now :haha:


----------



## MummaErin

All readings are confidential, however if you choose to print or copy your reading to a message board, baby forum, or other internet site I hold no responsibility for these being copied, used or re wrote by other psychics, you do this at your own risk

!!! yay so we can post them if we want to :)


----------



## immimx

TwilightAgain said:


> I don't think many people are open about it here either to be honest.....at least not in person, its a bit different on here. I told some of my friends that i'd had one and they thought I was barmy :dohh: but of course they are uni kids and unlike me are quite content with their drunken carefree lifestyle (nothing against it, if thats what they want) but no one understands my view point! So when I mention my reading I just get funny looks, i'm keeping my gob shut from now :haha:

im just like you, no way would my housemates (all uni students) understand, they would just think im mad. if i bring up anything baby related they look at me odd. They are all single though, and love the 'carefree' life. 
i find it a bit odd though, that after 3 years away from home they are happy to just go back to old jobs and live with their rents again. i guess thats their choice though!

p.s my gail reading was really interesting and clear. good luck :)


----------



## MackMomma8

I ordered one from Gail! I hope it comes soon! :happydance: Oh what fun!


----------



## TwilightAgain

Oooo how exciting!! Let us know how you get on :D


----------



## everdreaming

I just received my reading from psychic123 and it doesnt seem too bad actually. I think it was worth what i paid. Predicted a boy conceived jan/Feb 2013 which is my ideal TTC time if OH changes his outlook! And baby girl conceived October 2015. Only two when I plan on more but of course until ive done it once I don't know if I'd really want more! And exactly how I want it, boy then girl. Long wait though :(


----------



## TwilightAgain

everdreaming said:


> I just received my reading from psychic123 and it doesnt seem too bad actually. I think it was worth what i paid. Predicted a boy conceived jan/Feb 2013 which is my ideal TTC time if OH changes his outlook! And baby girl conceived October 2015. Only two when I plan on more but of course until ive done it once I don't know if I'd really want more! And exactly how I want it, boy then girl. Long wait though :(

If they come true for both of us, we can be bump buddies :winkwink:


----------



## everdreaming

Oh yeah! I'd love that. Fingers very much crossed, even if it is years away!


----------



## Broody85

Would you girls say the Gail one is good?'how much did it cost? I'm tempted now :dohh:


----------



## TwilightAgain

I've heard she is a good one! :)

I picked the two which I thought seemed to get the best reviews/best results so I went with Gail and Psychic Star :) I think I paid £5.50 for my Gail one.


----------



## everdreaming

I think I paid about £5 for my one from Gail. i forget now!


----------



## TwilightAgain

I'm getting my Psychic Star one tonight :happydance: no doubt i'll be sitting clicking my hotmail every few minutes later on tonight :blush:

I'm nervous though in case she says different to Gail.....like later. I think 2015 is a perfect time, a little far away maybe but enough time for me to get a career sorted. Any later and i'm going to be gutted!


----------



## MackMomma8

I just got my reading from Gail!!! OMG I'm not sure what to think... I mean I feel like she did a good job and A LOT of it is accurate. I got the pregnancy tarot reading, cost me 10GBP (which I didn't realize the exchange rate was so crappy right now!! but oh well :dohh:)

She tells me that she sees a 2011 as a year of lots of changes for me, and not just pregnancy/baby wise. She predicted that I have good things coming my way both financially and at work, more focused around August. Considering I just got a raise and my boss "doesn't know how she would live without me" :blush:, I'd say that's spot on. She told me that my cards were showing I was wanting and needing change, and that she felt getting my :bfp: will be that change. She also said that change would be coming very soon...

As in a June 2011 conception!!! :rofl: She sees a healthy baby boy from this predicted pregnancy, born in 2012. While I would LOVE for that to be true, um, I don't think that's gonna happen... That means DH would have to agree to TTC this month and we would have to catch our eggy only 2mos in! :haha: Sorry, I have to laugh at it, or else I'd freak out. 

There was one little part that's naggling at my brain tho... she predicted that this baby boy would be "fair haired, and people will comment on how tall he is at a young age." Um, I'm 5ft 9in, and DH is 6ft 3in. We are really tall people... and I may be reading way to far into this, but that one little snippet is just niggling in my brain... why something so specific as that? Hmmm.... :shrug:

She did say that she saw only this one baby boy for me. Which I'd be perfectly happy with.. but that's odd to me too, because only really recently (like in the last month or so) have I been seriously thinking I only want one child - I'd wanted at least 2 before this!


----------



## TwilightAgain

This year? Wow, that'd be so cool for you. Hmm well maybe this baby will be an 'accident', plus they say give it a month either side, so you could conceive in July :shrug: you lucky bugger! :happydance:


----------



## TwilightAgain

I just got another psychic reading - I think i'm hooked :blush: this one cost me a tenner! I got the 3 question one, I asked.....about future driving tests (i'm tired of failing, whether or not she can tell me how my Grandad is doing (he died last year) and when will I next find love). Hopefully i'll get that back tomorrow! I need to stop buying these things :blush:


----------



## MummaErin

I just got mine, everything was spot on, dont like that apartently I wont concieve my baby GIRL till april next year, but shes sound like a great mixture of me and OH, she also said that I wont relax into my pregnancy till 16 weeks when im sure everything is okay, because I'll be very scared till then, and I havent told anyone but my OH this, but I've had 2 misscarages and am teriffied I wont concieve/ go full term safely. She also sees a little boy concieved in 2015 born 2016 :D


----------



## TwilightAgain

Oooo great news. Next year isn't too long a wait! Try waiting until 2015 darling :rofl: 

Thats awesome :happydance:


----------



## MackMomma8

I'm still kinda having a :headspin: because of mine... 

She was so spot on its eerie!


----------



## TwilightAgain

Do you think you'll conceive when she says you will? Thats crazy man, its so close!!


----------



## MummaErin

I certainlly think shes brilliant :)


----------



## TwilightAgain

I'm still waiting for mine from Psychic Star :( she said she'd do it today but doesn't type them up until late evening. But i'm sooo impatient :dohh:


----------



## MackMomma8

TwilightAgain said:


> Do you think you'll conceive when she says you will? Thats crazy man, its so close!!

That's what's freaking me out! :loopy:


----------



## TwilightAgain

Well its 10:00 now, and still no email, doesn't look like i'm getting it tonight :nope: and I got my hopes up too :(


----------



## MackMomma8

Aww sorry hun :hug: It'll be there when you check your mail tomorrow, I just know it! :thumbup:


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Keep nagging and nagging. How long have you been waiting now?


----------



## TwilightAgain

Well I ordered it last wednesday but I knew it would take a while for it to come through with it being easter, but she emailed me to say she would be doing it on tuesday and should be emailing it late tuesday evening so I got my hopes up and my inbox remains empty :( 

Fingers crossed for tomorrow ladies! :)


----------



## Broody85

U will probably still get it tonight. I got mine really late like midnight. She has a disabled husband that she settles first then she does them. 

I'm gonna check Gail out now :D x


----------



## TwilightAgain

Ahhh I see. I won't give up hope yet then :haha:

Ooo fab!! Keep us posted :)


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Ooooh exciting. Hopefully you'll get it by tomorrow at least then. I've had to stop myself from getting them now...I could spend a fortune :blush:


----------



## Broody85

I just ordered one from gail whoo hoo :haha:


----------



## jemsbabyblues

I liked Gail's reading. It was quite detailed and she mentioned other things that were irrelevant to the pregnancy reading too.


----------



## TwilightAgain

Fingers crossed my inbox sees good things today! I'm glad I won't be at my computer to check all day :haha: (i'm travelling back to Manchester today) so hopefully they'll be there by the time I get there :)


----------



## Broody85

Im really surprised yours isn't there yet. I hated waiting for mine, I hope yours comes soon! x


----------



## TwilightAgain

Still no news :( I was hoping Gail would have got back to me today because I know she's pretty quick but I guess she's busy :)


----------



## Broody85

What have you ordered from Gail? I though u already got one? x


----------



## TwilightAgain

I have :) 

I asked Gail the 3 question one.

1) Whats my future regarding driving tests? (I've failed 3 and have given up hope of passing)

2) Hows my Grandad doing (he passed away last year and I was really close to him)

3) When will I next find love? (I'm happy on my own atm, but i'm just curious whats in my future) :)


----------



## TwilightAgain

I got my reading from gail (and she was spot on with a lot) on my 3 questions and now I can't stop crying.......

I asked her to see how my Grandad was doing (I used to live with him so we were really close) and she said he knows he didn't have much time to say goodbye but he comes back to visit often. He showed her home made pie (he was always nagging me to make him a bacon and egg pie), he ended with saying well done for passing something, and he's really proud :cry: (he died before I finished my A-Levels, he was excited for me getting into uni) :cry: i'm just really happy that he's at peace.


----------



## TwilightAgain

I've gotten over my happiness crying period now.....and getting excited thinking oooo I wonder if i'll get my psychic star one tonight :D

Fingers crossed for me ladies!!


----------



## everdreaming

*fingers crossed* the psychic star one comes soon. and lots of :hugs::hugs: :hugs: for the tears xx


----------



## MackMomma8

My reading with Gail was spot on, too. She's good, IMO. Did she predict and :bfp:s for you?


----------



## MackMomma8

Ok so my friend who lives halfway across the country from me ordered a reading from Gail as well, just to see and compare... and holy mother mary of god, Gail told her things that I KNOW she couldn't have known about my friend. Like specific names and places and events... Gail is the real deal, IMO. :shock:


----------



## TwilightAgain

Gail is very much the real deal!! :) 

I'm still waiting on Psychic Star :brat:


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Gail is lovely too, she's really nice :)


----------



## TwilightAgain

I got my reading back! :happydance: .......but it doesn't match with Gails.


Psychic Star predicts .......

If I choose to TTC, then she sees a conception before my 22nd Birthday...say wha? :happydance: thats only 2 years away......and that would be just in time for me finishing uni. I graduate uni in the summer and will turn 22 in August. She says this will be a girl :pink: Oooo but if that was the case, it would be time for me to take a year out then go back to do a Masters. I hope this comes true but I know the future is subjective.


The second child, will be June 2015 and will be a :blue: and he will have beautiful eyes :cloud9: 


I don't know what to think now. Both Gail and Psychic Star have good reputations for being right but they've given me different readings :dohh:


----------



## magicteapot

Hey  I don't know whether you still need some recommendations, but I have seem millions and squillions of psychics, and a few have been epic.
I really recommend Maxine Mustoe (google or message me for the web address) :) 
She knew that I realllly wanted a family before I even told anyone, she also knew that I was agoraphobic and the time, and predicted how I would get better and everything which was bizarre but epic :D You can have an over the phone reading for £30 and she will send you a tape of your reading also. Or if you are in Glos area then in person. 
Several psychics including her have said I'm going to have a boy, so I'm looking foreward to finding out :D xx


----------



## Broody85

OMG im freaked out! I have had my gail reading back. She also predicts ambaby boy being conceived late April 2012 so I would get my BFP may 2012 like psychic star thought. She sees a girl in 2014 tho, unlike psychic star.

What has really freaked me out is hat she sees a spirit lady around me with the initial M. She has a spirit baby with her. My aunty Margaret died about 5 years ago, just after she dies my cousin (her daughter) fell pregnant. The baby passed aged 2 days old due to brain damage during labour. This has freaked me out I cried a bit x


----------



## TwilightAgain

Broody85 said:


> OMG im freaked out! I have had my gail reading back. She also predicts ambaby boy being conceived late April 2012 so I would get my BFP may 2012 like psychic star thought. She sees a girl in 2014 tho, unlike psychic star.
> 
> What has really freaked me out is hat she sees a spirit lady around me with the initial M. She has a spirit baby with her. My aunty Margaret died about 5 years ago, just after she dies my cousin (her daughter) fell pregnant. The baby passed aged 2 days old due to brain damage during labour. This has freaked me out I cried a bit x

Aww thats so sweet that your Aunty is looking after the baby. Have you told your cousin? 

Yay for you conceiving next year. Its fab that they kinda match up!! :happydance:


----------



## Broody85

Yeah isn't it! I'm sure psychic star said :BFP: in may so it could very well be from my late April conception! Also Gail says pregnant in June 2014 which would lead to the birth being in 2015 like star said. They just think different sexes! Iv pm u btw :) xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

I only trust people I can meet in person. especially those of my own faith. but good luck!!!


----------



## TwilightAgain

Well Gail predicted I would pass in May. Thats not possible because my driving instructor won't allow me to take a test in May. She also said the 17th was significant, so i've booked it on the 17th of June, just in case she was a month out. I'm so nervous, but I figured I might as well give it a go. This will be my 4th test.....fingers crossed gail was right in the date despite not the month! (I'm not telling anyone besides you guys!)


----------



## everdreaming

*crosses fingers* she might be right! I hope she is, gives us all hope for our readings as well!! I'm sure you'll pass because you're good enough and ready to pass, rather than because someone says you will. Always remember despite what any of those psychics say, your destiny is _always_ in your own hands. xx


----------



## katty.jim

hy iam katty


----------



## ArmyWife07

So, I finally got my reading back from Cheri22. She went into depth about our future "son". However, what I find interesting is that she pretty much described the son we already have (which is why I really don't believe). But here is the reading, just thought I would share :)

Thanks for being patient with me while i got back to your reading. They show you guys having a BOY and they relate him to NOVEMBER so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in

Your son is always going to be a bit stubborn. He knows what he likes and is always going to find ways to make things work. You will find him t be someone who is always determined, and to work on things 100 times if that is what it takes to make it right. does not like kids who seem to whine their way through life. Hes always going to have the final say and wants people to realize that there are options in your life..

Hes someone who is going to take risks and try something that he loves. Its not always the easiest way, but its usually something that would provide the best results and has everyone happy and eager to see.

When it comes to your son, hes someone who will work hard, you can always trust in him to finish what he starts and is not afraid to tackle something that is really big.

When it comes to career paths, they show him following his fathers footsteps.. Always having a really good way with mechanics and electronics and tends to be someone who is geared towards that aspect.

When it comes to marriage I am seeing him closer to 28. They will have one girl and one boy of their own.
Let me know if you have any questions


----------



## cherry22

I got mine back from psychic star and she basicly said id have two more girls! conception date one in november 2011 and 2015 the one in november will be 8pound 2oz and lively!! and the second will have a darker complection to my others! im blonde and my oh is brown haired so he has slightly darker skin then me!!
We will have to wait and see!
after talking we have decided to NTNP and basicly TTC now so only time will tell!!! xxx


----------



## LakensMommy11

You girls have talked me into getting a reading from gail...cant wait to see what she says...


----------



## toffee87

Star was wrong for me, said I'd have a baby in Feb. Well I'm now on my period, and won't ovulate til June. So.....

Try to take it with a pinch of salt anyway, they can't all be right.


----------



## everdreaming

broody21 said:


> Star was wrong for me, said I'd have a baby in Feb. Well I'm now on my period, and won't ovulate til June. So.....
> 
> Try to take it with a pinch of salt anyway, they can't all be right.

:( what a shame! Still, it is only a bit of fun. I always think they might be more accurate in person rather than over the internet!


----------



## toffee87

Yeah, it's hard to believe that they can do it with just a DOB and email address....


----------



## Pugmommy

You guys are a BAD influence! I just got here, and I already got a reading! Psychic 123 says I will conceive a boy in March-May 2012 (way sooner than planned BTW) and a girl in Oct 2014. I'm not a HUGE believer, but my friendly neighborhood Tarot reader told me I would have 2 kids with the next guy I dated (before I met current man-friend). Maybe I won't be going it alone! Would be nice if the father was man-friend as he is gorgeous. Hah-so shallow. LOL


----------



## LakensMommy11

Psychic 123 told me that I will concieve a GIRL in october 2013...I was going for concieving the girl in october 2011! LOL and then a boy sometime in 2015 it wasn't clear. UGH...I hope it doesn't take me 2 years to concieve this time. But I do hope for a girl :))))


----------



## opticalillus5

Oh ladies - you've just cost me a tenner ;) 

I've just messaged gail and asked 3 questions.. 

1) I already have two girls aged 8 1/2 months and 5 1/2 years - will I have any more children?

2) I am getting married on 25th June... will I stay with my husband forever?

3) Will I change careers this year or get a new job doing what I am doing now? 

I don't know if they will be too vague, and i'll need to be a bit more specific, but we'll see. 

I'm not sure I believe - I had a really poor photo reading from a site a few years ago which put me off, but I thought i'd give it a shot just out of curiosity. 

I'll keep you posted :flower:


----------



## LakensMommy11

Make sure you let us know what she says!


----------



## LakensMommy11

P.S. she's making a fortune off of us girls! LOL!


----------



## everdreaming

LakensMommy11 said:


> P.S. she's making a fortune off of us girls! LOL!

:haha: good point!! I think it's worth it though..


----------



## opticalillus5

I still haven't got my reading from gail... on the 3 questions thing I ordered it says she'd get back to me in 24 hours :( 

I've just emailed her incase my first one didn't get though... finger's crossed she'll be in touch soon - i'm soooooooo impatient!!!!


----------



## Jaxvipe

I got a reading from Cherri22 last June, she did a really in depth reading telling me what my child would be like and what her interests would be. She also said that I would either conceive, find out, or have my baby in August. Me and OH are getting married July 23rd of this year so August was pretty spot on. I did not tell her that we were getting married in July either. I would give her a try! She really impressed me and we will see if she is right soon!


----------



## opticalillus5

Ok, so I have my answers from Gail and i'm a bit 50/50 about it. 

She said i'll have conceive a boy in October 2013, which is all good and well.. but she says it's sooner than I had planned, or that I only planned on having two. Now we want to ttc no.3 in June 2012, so that's not really right, and I really want no.3. 

For my next qn she says that he is my soulmate and we will grow old together, which i'm pleased about. But, she says that he doesn't express his feelings as much as I may want.. she's completely off with that too cos he is really thoughtful and romantic, and has been for the entire 4 yrs we've been together. 


for qn no.3, she says that October is important, and she sees a crossroad coming for me. It's interesting because she says I work around children, and she's right with that - I'm a supply teacher in secondary schools. She says the name Jane will be important, and i may even end up self employed in years to come (not sure what i'll do lol). 

At the end, she says a spirit named mary has passed a large pink rose to me as she was leaving. I don't know anyone called mary, or have the significance of a pink rose :dohh: 

So, we'll just have to see I guess. At least if she's right then me and the hubby will be good... even if he'll end up being an unromantic git :haha:


----------



## everdreaming

Opticalillus5 what a shame! That sounds fairly wrong to me.. Are you disappointed? Lets hope your OH wont turn unromantic!! :dohh:!


----------



## opticalillus5

I am a little, but to be honest I just did it for fun anyways really. I prefer face-to-face readings, but i've had one of those from someone else and that wasn't particularly good either :/ 

I'm impressed she knew I worked with kids, but it could have been a lucky guess maybe...


----------



## DejaEntendu

I decided to get a pregnancy outlook from Gail,i only got the £5 as I can't afford anymore than that.

She said that she see's me conceiving a girl in October 2014,A Boy in March 2017 and another Boy in August 2018.

I can't comment on the accuracy yet but there's no way I can conceive before 2014 as I have the contraceptive implant in and it doesn't get taken out till March 2014.
It's going to be a long wait but it gives me time to sort myself and my own life out first.


----------



## everdreaming

:thumbsup: sounds pretty good then! My prediction can't be true, as my OH is on medication that he has to stop taking 6 months at least before TTC, and there's no way he'll stop it in time for a Jan/Feb conception, unless I get with someone else!


----------



## TwilightAgain

I got another prediction! This one is from Babylove.

She says either a bfp, conceive or birth December 2013 (which would kind of match with PsychicStar. (Bearing in mind you have to give a month leeway either way).

OR a birth in December 2014. (Which doesn't match up with anything!)

Ahhh well. We shall see :)

It's nice to see my predictions are all for the next couple of years though. Even if they all don't match up :dohh:


----------



## MackMomma8

I got one from Babylove just last week, too! Didn't match up AT ALL with my Gail reading, but now that I think about it, I may have (not intentionally) mislead Gail. I told her we "Weren't TTC actively" not thinking that could be different than "Not TTC" at all! :blush: oops, my bad.


----------



## TwilightAgain

Ahhh silly! So what did your new reading say?

BUMP for the update.


----------



## MackMomma8

Check out my journal - all the details are there!


----------



## TwilightAgain

Hello Stacey
When I'm linking in around you, I feel this has been a matter which is always been on the back of your mind, your just wondering when the right time will be. My spirit guide is showing me that November 2011 you will concieve, a healthy baby boy and your pregnancy will go smoothly. As i look on your future path, 2012 is going to be a year full of happiness and contentment for you Stacey. Think positive and this willl create good energy around you.



I really hope that helps you today and best wishes for this

Peace and love
Penny x

She has to be joking! 1) it doesn't match any of my other predictions. 2) that would cock up my uni career

:shock:


----------



## MummaErin

mine was quite intersting:

Hello Erin
When I'm linking in around you I feel you are content within your life and theres much happiness yet to come to you on your future path. My spirit guide is showing me January 2012 is when you will feel the right time to concieve will be. I'm then seeing the month March as your conception date. To a healthy baby girl, this pregnancy will be healthy and will give you a lot of happiness in your life.



I really hope that helps you today and best wishes for this
this was from penny.


and this was gails:
but I do see a clear April 2012 conception here for you, Im shown a healthy baby girl and I see she comes around 7 to 9 days early.


both predicted a little girl, and both around the same date..... lol


----------



## TwilightAgain

Lucky bugger! Why aren't mine adding up :brat:


----------



## BridieChild

I've had a few

Panrosa: spirit are showing me a child for you Clare and you will conceive in the month of August 2011 , your pregnancy will be confirmed in early September 2011and you will give birth in May 2012 , i see no problems around your pregnancy or birth and it will all go like clockwork 

Gail: I see your Daughter born 2012 from a September conception, all is well around pregnancy itself, labour and birth

Penny: When I'm linking in around you I can pick up your very content around your life at the moment and theres lots of happiness yet to come on your future path Clare. My spirit guide is telling me this is the right time for you to concieve and I'm seeing the month September 2011. I can also see a healthy baby boy born to you.

Jenny Renny: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September from a cycle that begins in August. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of May 2012 - specific reference to the 19th and 21st.

Notice they all say September??


----------



## MackMomma8

BridieChild said:


> I've had a few
> 
> Panrosa: spirit are showing me a child for you Clare and you will conceive in the month of August 2011 , your pregnancy will be confirmed in early September 2011and you will give birth in May 2012 , i see no problems around your pregnancy or birth and it will all go like clockwork
> 
> Gail: I see your Daughter born 2012 from a September conception, all is well around pregnancy itself, labour and birth
> 
> Penny: When I'm linking in around you I can pick up your very content around your life at the moment and theres lots of happiness yet to come on your future path Clare. My spirit guide is telling me this is the right time for you to concieve and I'm seeing the month September 2011. I can also see a healthy baby boy born to you.
> 
> Jenny Renny: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September from a cycle that begins in August. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of May 2012 - specific reference to the 19th and 21st.
> 
> Notice they all say September??

Yay!! :dance: This gives me hope!! :dance:


----------



## BridieChild

MackMomma8 said:


> BridieChild said:
> 
> 
> I've had a few
> 
> Panrosa: spirit are showing me a child for you Clare and you will conceive in the month of August 2011 , your pregnancy will be confirmed in early September 2011and you will give birth in May 2012 , i see no problems around your pregnancy or birth and it will all go like clockwork
> 
> Gail: I see your Daughter born 2012 from a September conception, all is well around pregnancy itself, labour and birth
> 
> Penny: When I'm linking in around you I can pick up your very content around your life at the moment and theres lots of happiness yet to come on your future path Clare. My spirit guide is telling me this is the right time for you to concieve and I'm seeing the month September 2011. I can also see a healthy baby boy born to you.
> 
> Jenny Renny: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September from a cycle that begins in August. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of May 2012 - specific reference to the 19th and 21st.
> 
> Notice they all say September??
> 
> Yay!! :dance: This gives me hope!! :dance:Click to expand...

I don't know what to think TBH - they are all a little too similar for comfort. Also, I have to wait til September?!?


----------



## c8080

I used Ruby at https://www.ttcbabylovepredictions.com/. A lot of people on another forum I'm a member of have used her and have reported some decent success rates. Her cheapest reading is only $5, so if you look at it as fun, well, that's pretty cheap fun.


----------



## MummaErin

is it wrong of me to really want to get one of the more expensive ones so I can get the fertilitly bracelet :blush:


----------



## mwah_xx

I've had a couple, both different but we shall soon see!!

Gail; predicted :blue: conceived March 2012 born later that year and then further pregnancy Jan 2015

Psychic Star; :pink: conceived late Oct 2011 (not when we will be TTC at all!) though the weight given was the weight that my OH was when he was born, and the eye colour was said to be light hazel........which is my eye colour!!
Then :blue: in March 2015!

So I guess both are saying I will have a baby in 2012 and 2015 - just different months! And I do want 2.......exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## ushotmedown

just ordered one so we shall wait and see i guess!


----------



## SLH

There is no way that I am paying anyone for a psychic reading. This Gail and star persons are just scamming everyone. Please don't pay these scam artists. If they were real psychics they would do it for free. They are just out for $$$$. 

This almost makes me want to be a psychic. I could make a fortune. It's too bad I'm not a bad person.


----------



## MackMomma8

SLH said:


> There is no way that I am paying anyone for a psychic reading. This Gail and star persons are just scamming everyone. Please don't pay these scam artists. If they were real psychics they would do it for free. They are just out for $$$$.
> 
> This almost makes me want to be a psychic. I could make a fortune. It's too bad I'm not a bad person.

Uncalled for. If we want to spend our hard earned money on pyschic readings, then that's our business. Personally, I believe in psychics. I've been to see more than one IRL, and I've gotten readings via the internet more than once. Yes, some are scammers, but some are not. In any case, it was rude of you to post something so snide on this thread.


----------



## anniepie

I got 3...wasn't sure whether I believe in them or not, but thought I'd give it a go for fun...and it's not much money for these ones. And I must say I was stunned with 2/3 results... The interesting thing is, when I got the first 2, I didn't have a TTC date, and the 3rd I did. I completely forgot the first 2, then made a *TTC date of September when I'm on hol, and it now turn's out I'll likely be fertile then* (was on the pill when we decided to TTC from our hol date)

1) Psychic Star: 2 *Boys*, gave weights and days of birth (Wednesday then Sunday). *September *would be important month. Conception within 2 months of TTC.

2) Psychic123 (Gail): 1 child, born 2014, but she returned the reading within an hour of payment, and NOTHING she said was relevant to me at all. I think she screwed up with this one!!

3) Jenny Renny: *September *BFP with May 2012 birth of a *boy*- 18th and 25th relevant dates.

I know there have been all these reports of these psychics being frauds and stalking people on here, but there was no way they could have got these coincidences...now we'll just wait and see!


----------



## roc

Ok, i'm prob being really thick here...but how do they stalk us on here? How do they even know who we are on here? :wacko:


----------



## everdreaming

I'm not too sure.. I guess for starters a lot of people post threads like this so they can see that, then maybe figure out from your past posts which email might be yours - if your real name is on your journal or in your username. Maybe your username is the same as your email address so they can find you, then look at your tickers and past posts to figure stuff out.

I hope they don't though!!


----------



## roc

everdreaming said:


> I'm not too sure.. I guess for starters a lot of people post threads like this so they can see that, then maybe figure out from your past posts which email might be yours - if your real name is on your journal or in your username. Maybe your username is the same as your email address so they can find you, then look at your tickers and past posts to figure stuff out.
> 
> I hope they don't though!!

Seems like a lot of work for not much money to me!
There's nothing in my name etc.. to figure out who i am, nor in any posts about what i got told..i hope there's genuine psychics out there, and they're not all frauds! :winkwink:


----------



## roc

MummaErin said:


> is it wrong of me to really want to get one of the more expensive ones so I can get the fertilitly bracelet :blush:

Whats a fertility bracelet? If you don't mind me asking?


----------



## BridieChild

BridieChild said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BridieChild said:
> 
> 
> I've had a few
> 
> Panrosa: spirit are showing me a child for you Clare and you will conceive in the month of August 2011 , your pregnancy will be confirmed in early September 2011and you will give birth in May 2012 , i see no problems around your pregnancy or birth and it will all go like clockwork
> 
> Gail: I see your Daughter born 2012 from a September conception, all is well around pregnancy itself, labour and birth
> 
> Penny: When I'm linking in around you I can pick up your very content around your life at the moment and theres lots of happiness yet to come on your future path Clare. My spirit guide is telling me this is the right time for you to concieve and I'm seeing the month September 2011. I can also see a healthy baby boy born to you.
> 
> Jenny Renny: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September from a cycle that begins in August. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of May 2012 - specific reference to the 19th and 21st.
> 
> Notice they all say September??
> 
> Yay!! :dance: This gives me hope!! :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what to think TBH - they are all a little too similar for comfort. Also, I have to wait til September?!?Click to expand...

Just got another one from some bird I found on Facebook, Sandra Gibbs:

clare as i tune i want to say where i feel that im being drawn to a baby boy coming in for you , i want to mention where i am being drawn to November of this year , i feel that he will have very dark hair, and im being drawn to where he is quite a small , petite baby and his weight is around , 6lbs and 2 ounces, he is a very healthy baby as well.I want to mention where im being drawn to the 7th of a month as a date as well, i feel that this could be significant to the due date or conception.Ok i want to mention where i feel the month he will be due is July of next year.


Ummm, OK?? Not only is it badly written and grammatically horrendous, it is also COMPLETELY different from the others. I don't think she knows jack!


----------



## MummaErin

roc said:


> MummaErin said:
> 
> 
> is it wrong of me to really want to get one of the more expensive ones so I can get the fertilitly bracelet :blush:
> 
> Whats a fertility bracelet? If you don't mind me asking?Click to expand...

its just a bracelet thats part of one of those packs on the site supose to enhance your fertility


----------



## roc

MummaErin said:


> roc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummaErin said:
> 
> 
> is it wrong of me to really want to get one of the more expensive ones so I can get the fertilitly bracelet :blush:
> 
> Whats a fertility bracelet? If you don't mind me asking?Click to expand...
> 
> its just a bracelet thats part of one of those packs on the site supose to enhance your fertilityClick to expand...

lol! Course it is..duh!:dohh: Sorry, i'm a bit slow!


----------



## everdreaming

BridieChild said:


> BridieChild said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BridieChild said:
> 
> 
> I've had a few
> 
> Panrosa: spirit are showing me a child for you Clare and you will conceive in the month of August 2011 , your pregnancy will be confirmed in early September 2011and you will give birth in May 2012 , i see no problems around your pregnancy or birth and it will all go like clockwork
> 
> Gail: I see your Daughter born 2012 from a September conception, all is well around pregnancy itself, labour and birth
> 
> Penny: When I'm linking in around you I can pick up your very content around your life at the moment and theres lots of happiness yet to come on your future path Clare. My spirit guide is telling me this is the right time for you to concieve and I'm seeing the month September 2011. I can also see a healthy baby boy born to you.
> 
> Jenny Renny: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September from a cycle that begins in August. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of May 2012 - specific reference to the 19th and 21st.
> 
> Notice they all say September??
> 
> Yay!! :dance: This gives me hope!! :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what to think TBH - they are all a little too similar for comfort. Also, I have to wait til September?!?Click to expand...
> 
> Just got another one from some bird I found on Facebook, Sandra Gibbs:
> 
> clare as i tune i want to say where i feel that im being drawn to a baby boy coming in for you , i want to mention where i am being drawn to November of this year , i feel that he will have very dark hair, and im being drawn to where he is quite a small , petite baby and his weight is around , 6lbs and 2 ounces, he is a very healthy baby as well.I want to mention where im being drawn to the 7th of a month as a date as well, i feel that this could be significant to the due date or conception.Ok i want to mention where i feel the month he will be due is July of next year.
> 
> 
> Ummm, OK?? Not only is it badly written and grammatically horrendous, it is also COMPLETELY different from the others. I don't think she knows jack!Click to expand...

This Sandra Gibbs person is clearly thick and I don't think she sounds at ALL like she has a clue what she's saying!!


----------

